# Winter Kidding Watch =) Aspen's Turn Pics Pg 59 ALL DONE



## helmstead

Mkay - after an uncharacteristically quiet fall...we are finally seeing some udders show the undeniable signs of filling.  I cannot WAIT, this is going to be one exciting winter with some pairings I have really been looking forward to!

Despite my goal of having between 2 and 5 does kid per month...basically the entire herd is going to kid between December and March, it appears.  Apparently our move north really affected cycling and "l'amore".

I'm going to use this thread to post who's expecting and who finally kidded...all that good stuff...so I don't get lost 

Tally:
GK Flicka x TA Merlot - 1 doe
HM Sassy x TA Merlot - 1 doe
LTE Kirby x MCH Fire Flame - 1 doe, 1 buck
GM Witchcraft x LTE Chippendale - 2 bucks
HM Emma x LTE Chippendale - 1 doe, 1 buck
OS Blue Bella x MCH Fire Flame - 1 doe, 2 bucks
KA BH Sheza Hottie x MCH Fire Flame - 1 doe, 1 buck 
AW White Princess x CHW BW Rider on the Storm - 2 bucks
WF HMG Loira x CHW BW Rider on the Storm - 1 buck
CK Northern Lights x MCH Fire Flame - 2 does, 1 buck
KC CVF Black Velvet x MCH Fire Flame - 1 doe, 3 bucks
HM Sarah Lee x LTE Chippendale - 2 does
LW Cocoa Puff x Rider on the Storm - 3 bucks
GM Jolene x Rider on the Storm - 1 buck
HM Java Latte x HM TM NeYo - 2 does
HM Marybelle x TA Merlot - 2 does
HM P Farfalla x LTE Chippendale - 1 buck 
WF Tiny x LTE Chippendale - 2 does 
OA Princess Wolfgang x Rider - 2 bucks, 1 doe
FC Lady Godiva x Chippendale - 2 bucks, 1 doe
LW Pastel Blue x HM Neyo - 2 bucks
HM Pigeon x MCH Fire Flame - 1 doe, 1 buck
WF Scarlett x RCH T A Merlot - 3 does
LCD Hard Hearted Hannah x MCH Fire Flame- 1 doe, 1 buck
MW Lavender x CHW BW Rider on the Storm - 3 bucks
EP Aspen x MCH Fire Flame - 1 buck

Total Does - 25
Total Bucks - 31


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Nice!!  You are going to busy, busy, busy this winter!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## helmstead

My best guess...LTE Kirby is going to be first.  I can't wait to see what's in there...

Here is Kirby - RCH doe whos first daughter here earned her Jr Leg at only 6 mos old, and at her first ever show.






Kirby is bred to MCH Kids Corral LL Fire Flame 'VG' - who is back on the show circuit with us (long into his 6th year of age) and is still winning - gaining a Leg in ADGA and winning Best in Show x 2 at his first show out and doing well at NDGA Nationals 2010.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

All of those things!!!


----------



## warthog

Looking forward to updates


----------



## Ariel301

Those ought to be some really pretty kids, what a nice looking buck! 

Good luck, and wishing you lots of doelings.

I've got two more months before I start my kidding season, and I can't wait! I love seeing those new little babies.


----------



## lilhill

I wanna see those kids!  (Like I need anymore goats around here!)


----------



## rebelINny

Definitely keep us updated! I love goat birthing and babies, its addicting! Can hardly wait for my kidding season to start in early Feb!


----------



## Roll farms

I'm planning on living vicariously through you until January when mine starts...........


----------



## RedStickLA

I will be waiting for the pics!

Best wishes for a great "easy" kidding season!   
And PINK, PINK, PINK!!


----------



## dhansen

I just love the look of your buck!  He's gorgeous...probably quite smelly too.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Kate, does FF pass on his super-manly "maaaaaa" to his sons?  I was so hoping Pie would sound like FF when he matured instead of a 4 year old little girl but I've given up hope... There's something so not right about such a masculine buck who whinnies like a newborn foal.


----------



## helmstead

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Kate, does FF pass on his super-manly "maaaaaa" to his sons?  I was so hoping Pie would sound like FF when he matured instead of a 4 year old little girl but I've given up hope... There's something so not right about such a masculine buck who whinnies like a newborn foal.


  I have NO idea...YET!  I'm sure we'll get some sons out of him eventually - but I won't complain about his doe to buck ratio so far.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck with your birthings. Flame is such a good looking male!


----------



## helmstead

Gypsy Moon Witchcraft is also building her gorgeous udder.  She's a paternal granddaughter of Rosasharn's TL Mariposa 4*D VG (anyone who reads the ADGA Top 10 Milking List will know this doe) and has the capacity to back up that genetic promise.  She milks like a cow!







Witchy is bred to LTE Chippendale 'VG', who brings some more wonderful mammary genetics to the table.  

Blue eyes and moonspots possible here.


----------



## helmstead

Out of our NMGA herd, Helmstead Minis Emma is due sometime in December.  She always gives us the most adorable kids - and despite being a Mini Silkie Fainter she has a very Nigerian udder which has really increased in capacity over the years.






Emma is also bred to LTE Chippendale.  Blue eyes are possible and skirting is likely here.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## aggieterpkatie

You're making me want to get a Nigi for the winter while my main doe is dry.


----------



## warthog

What lovely goats, Emma is a real cutie, I love her.


----------



## ()relics

I hope they all don't plan on "going" the same week or you will be busy


----------



## helmstead

()relics said:
			
		

> I hope they all don't plan on "going" the same week or you will be busy


Isn't that always the way it goes?


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

Beautiful looking goats, I'm really interested in seeing the babies. 

I'm still trying to figure out all the different consonants associated with goat titles - what does "earning a leg" or "earning her first leg" mean?


----------



## helmstead

BetterHensandGardens said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to figure out all the different consonants associated with goat titles - what does "earning a leg" or "earning her first leg" mean?


A goat has to earn legs to gain permanent grand champion status.  With does for instance, there is a junior (or dry in NDGA) restricted leg, and then legs in milk.  They earn legs by winning GCH at sanctioned shows.  You can find more info about this in the association's show rules


----------



## helmstead

*KIDDED - 12/4/10 - SEE PAGE 5 FOR BABY PICS*

Golden Kids Flicka is now also in the nursery pen.  I think we have until January on this doe.  She's bred to RCH Thunderhill A Merlot - a repeat breeding which produced our 2xRCH Jr Buck, Helmstead Minis TM NeYo last time.  Impressive cross, and y'all probably know what I'm hoping for out of this breeding!!  Blue eyes and moonspots possible.

Flicka






Merlot as a Jr.





HM TM NeYo at only 5 weeks old in his first show...isn't he to die for!?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## helmstead

I think Witchy is going to win the 'who'll go first' race...she's really putting on the milk now.

*yes, that's different than putting on the ritz  *


----------



## ksalvagno

I can't wait to see your new kids!


----------



## warthog

We are all waiting patiently 

Good luck


----------



## helmstead

HM Sassy is moving into the nursery pen, too!  I had her down for 12/4...which she isn't going to make...but later in December, it's looking like to me   She is bred to Merlot, so we might get blue eyes or moonspots from this cross.






Merlot


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Go Mamas Go!!


----------



## helmstead

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Go Mamas Go!!


  Just not all at once!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Where's your sense of adventure!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## helmstead

Seriously, what we're about to have thrown at us is more than we've EVER had thrown at us since we started raising goats.  If they all took...the WHOLE REPRODUCTIVE herd to kid between December and March.

I'm not complaining...except that it's Indiana...it's winter...I no longer have that unfinished basement with the 'baby goat room' in it...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I heard some good news this morning...


----------



## helmstead

YES!!!  Nicki!  We have a BABY!

Flicka kidded sometime last night!  SURPRISED ME!  She was still in the nursery pen...thank goodness it snowed and everyone stayed inside the cozy barn.  In accordance with the Code of Honor, we got a nice layer of snow last night...it's BLUSTERY cold.

And..._we got a DOELING_!!  This is the first doe kid Flicka's ever had, YAY!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Retained!    Congrats! 

Who's next?


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats....She looks...hot pink and purple??  
(j/k, I figure that's your camera phone)

And....we're off!  How many more to go?


----------



## helmstead

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats....She looks...hot pink and purple??
> (j/k, I figure that's your camera phone)
> 
> And....we're off!  How many more to go?


Actually...it was the danged red heat lamp.  Someone slap me next time I'm buying bulbs to remind me to buy CLEAR ONES.  Photoshop is great, but can't get rid of all the red...

I dunno now...I thought Witchy was going to win, so clearly...I'm off.


----------



## Calliopia

I'm going to assume she's terribly cute (L). 


Congrats on the girl.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats....She looks...hot pink and purple??




Oh, you haven't heard?  It's a new nigi color variety.  Just like My Little Pony.


----------



## helmstead

If goats came in pink and purple, my daughter would be in HEAVEN.


----------



## warthog

Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! Hopefully the rest of them will go as well as this one!


----------



## helmstead

Ok - here are some good pictures!

Helmstead Minis TM Lady GaGa


----------



## Roll farms

OK, that is the cutest paint job I've ever seen, even *better* than hot pink and purple.

F'real, congrats.  She's gorgeous.


----------



## chandasue

Super cute!


----------



## ksalvagno

She is way too cute!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

Too cute And, Lady Gaga  to boot


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

BetterHensandGardens said:
			
		

> Too cute And, Lady Gaga  to boot


Yeah, what a cute lil poker face.


----------



## rebelINny

She is adorable!!


----------



## TTs Chicks

she is beautiful


----------



## helmstead

Thanks y'all!

Keeping a CLOSE eye on the other 4 ladies.  Kirby's ligs are soft one check, there the next...and Witchy's acting pretty miserable.


----------



## Ariel301

Cute! And colorful too!


----------



## ChickenGirl11

OMG she is soo adorable.


----------



## helmstead

Sassy kidded this morning!  Will post an update soon!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## warthog

Really cute congrats


----------



## helmstead

Well here is Sassy's little girl!  She was born in the wee hours this morning...I LOVE black goats with blue eyes!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Is that a BBB kid?  She's smiling!!


----------



## Hollywood Goats

she is so cute!!! she looks exactly like mine did as a baby!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## helmstead

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Is that a BBB kid?  She's smiling!!


Nope, it's Merlots.  His sire was black...and Sassy is black...and chamoise is black based...so, bound to get black (altho yeah, I was hoping for chammie!)


----------



## ksalvagno

Good year for you so far. Will keep thinking pink! Cute little one.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I'll send you Shug's chammie- I'm skeptical it will be anything but!


----------



## ()relics

Looks like you are off to a good start/finish to your kidding year....One question:  How do you keep track of those little kids?  I don't have a pen that they wouldn't be able to slip through and they would end up everywhere.


----------



## helmstead

()relics said:
			
		

> Looks like you are off to a good start/finish to your kidding year....One question:  How do you keep track of those little kids?  I don't have a pen that they wouldn't be able to slip through and they would end up everywhere.


Naturally...  they're in the house!

LOL Actually, only for a couple weeks.  I have a bottle baby stall in the barn they stay in until they're big enough to go into the nursery pen without fitting through the fence (which is graduated field fence).  I used to use dog fence, but got tired of broken welds (and had to have a budget here, so no woven dog fence for me...).


----------



## helmstead

Still waiting on more, but that's ok...it's been kidcicle weather here.

I have Kirby written down for 12/21...noted I saw her flirting with Flame for that date.  She's leaking a little, but not completely uddered up yet.

Emma, her udder is still building.

Witchy's udder is getting tighter, but is not full.  Her belly has dropped and her tail head is getting pronounced.

There is one other doe I'm watching, but I'm really worried about this one (she had a hormonal abort last time, and is on hormone therapy this time...but I'm still really nervous she'll abort again).  Cross your fingers the hormones do the trick...


----------



## ksalvagno

What do you mean by tail head getting pronounced?


----------



## helmstead

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> What do you mean by tail head getting pronounced?


Her hind quarter muscles are starting to relax, and in doing so 'fall' leaving her tail head more pronounced...like an emaciated goat in the rear end.  It's from relaxin...the hormone that allows the baby to fit.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## helmstead

_Kirby kidded today (this AM) with TWINS!_ * TWINS* I tell you!  She's always had singles...we were SHOCKED!  Buck and doe, too!  I promise to get photos and update tomorrow.  We've been moving and don't have internet at the new place yet...so having to go back to our appt. to get online, which is a chore.


----------



## freemotion

Pictures!  Hey, didn't you just move this year already?


----------



## mossyStone

Kate those babies are just adorable.... Grats!!!


Mossy Stone Farm

Pygora's and   PB Nubains


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats on multiples!


----------



## glenolam

Congratulations on a good kidding season this far!


----------



## rebelINny

Hormonaly abortion? Can you explain? How does that work? I am wondering because I had a doe miscarry this year and she acted in heat but her vulva looked in labor.


----------



## lilhill

Congrats on the twins!  WooHoo!


----------



## helmstead

Now Witchy had twins this morning!  And I forgot the stupid USB cable for my camera when I came to the puter...dang!  Photos soon!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations on both births!


----------



## lilhill




----------



## rebelINny

Congrats on all the twins! Awesome!


----------



## helmstead

Finally I have some crappy pictures to share!

Kirby's TWINS (still giddy!) - by MCH Fire Flame.  We had actually wanted a buck...got one of each!  Probably both retained for now.

Buck - who is actually white with big cream patches over rump and shoulders.






Doe - a nearly belted buckskin 






And Witchy's twin bucklings born this morning...

VERY pale gold with white markings and BLUE EYES





And....wait for it....

Gold and white, COVERED in brown moonspots and BLUE EYED buckling!  ohhh dear, really really wanna keep him!





Oy, we have some decisions to make...


----------



## Roll farms

Congratulations!  They're all cute, but that girl is a looker and a half, ain't she?


----------



## Our7Wonders

Congratulations!!!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!


----------



## warthog

Congratulations  

Have you got any due for Christmas Day?


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute kids. I just LOVE Kirby's doe!


----------



## rebelINny

Love the looks of that doeling!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

No, you don't want to retain that little bawler Kate.  I'll just swing by next month and take her off your hands since I'm such a good friend.  

I can't wait to see her standing up straight and table-top level just like her papa.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

I'm loving the colors. All the color we get around her is white with a red head.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

Congratulations, all very cute


----------



## helmstead

Nicki...if you do come, I'm meeting you OFF SITE so you can't sneak any in your pockets!!  

EMMA KIDDED this morning with twins, buck and doe!!!  I missed it by 30 mins, and the buck was a kidcicle - but we brought him back to in the kitchen sink and all is well!  WHEW.  Photos after Christmas, y'all!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!

I have one more who should go this month, but her ligs are hanging on tight still...which is good, 'cause all my kidding stalls are full...(Emma wasn't in one, of course...)


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Those would have to be some pretty big pockets!   Although it is cold enough for me to wear a parka....  I mean, uh, you don't have to worry about me Kate. 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## helmstead

Finally!  PICS!

Emma's blue eyed doe






Emma's buck





Head over to Buy/Sell/Trade for new photos of the other kids!


----------



## Roll farms

CUTE!!!


----------



## mossyStone

All these babies pictures are making me wish i wasn't milking thur this yr.... I miss these sweeties..... Maybe a good thing your 3/4 across the country from me 

ADORABLE




Mossy Stone Farm home to

Nubians and Pygoras


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute! You are making me more and more anxious for my kids!


----------



## Our7Wonders

Cute and FLUFFY!!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Chip's buckling's ears are darling!


----------



## warthog

Such cuties, congrats


----------



## helmstead

Thanks 

NEXT

Moved a few more does into the nursery pen:

Olde South Blue Bella (1xRCH) 






She's bred to MCH Fire Flame






Kaapio Acres BH Sheza Hottie (also bred to MCH Fire Flame)





Kids Corral CVF Black Velvet FINALLY is uddering up, ALSO bred to MCH Fire Flame!





Autumn Winds White Princess (1xRCH) 





She's bred to Rider





Little Wishes Cocoa Puff, also bred to Rider





And, Mrs Fertility herself, HM Sarah Lee, who is bred to Chip!


----------



## Ariel301

That's a good looking bunch of ladies. Should be some really nice kids


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Beautiful little ones!!!  Love em!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Hey mods- you already taking care of the spam?

Go Velvet!!!  That's my baby mama. 

I've got my fingers crossed for healthy does from Bella.


----------



## helmstead

Bella kidded 1/8 with healthy triplets!!  We are SO happy, it took months of progesterone pills keeping her from aborting again, and it WORKED!

I have internet again!    Will upload pics sooN!


----------



## Roll farms

Yay, congrats.


----------



## helmstead

Here are Bella's triplets!  We're retaining the red boy - exactly what we wanted, a Fire Flame clone (but flashier) with blue eyes!

Helmstead Minis FF Flamin' Ace - retained buck





Helmstead Minis FF Afterglow - doe, available





Helmstead Minis FF Bombero (spanish for fire man) - buck, available


----------



## glenolam

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jodief100

Yea!  Babies Sooooo cute!


----------



## RedStickLA

Congratulations Kate! Beautiful Babies!!


----------



## rebelINny

congrats!! Nice looking kids!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Yeah Bella!!!!  Beautiful pics!!!!  Sooooo cute!!!!   I love the buck you have named "Rider"  he is handsome!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! Very nice!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

You'd better hide the red one when I'm there. 

Well done, he's just what you were hoping (and working) for!


----------



## crazyland

Adorable! Congrats on 3 healthy kids.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy

Congrats, they are adorable!!!!   Bella


----------



## KellyHM

How much are you asking for the doeling or other buckling?  Do either of them happen to have blue eyes?


----------



## helmstead

Kelly - Neither of the other two got mom's blue eyes...the only blue eyed baby I have available right now is Cast a Spell...sent you a PM.

Thanks everyone!    I'm pulling them tomorrow, so will have better pics soon.


----------



## AkTomboy

The hubby is now trying to convince me we need the lil Bombero as he is  Firefighter  Either way what cuties!!


----------



## helmstead

Hottie's ligs are gone and she's locked in the kidding stall!  Babies soon I think!


----------



## Roll farms

What am I thinking?  Pink? 

Good luck!


----------



## helmstead

At 2:30 am...buck and doe twins!   

Keeping me up all night, Hottie, really...  it's 3:30 now and I'm going to BED


----------



## lilhill

Congrats on all those beautiful babies!


----------



## ChksontheRun

Congrats. Cant wait to see pictures.  I just love this time of year when everyone is posting pictures of new babies.(my husband keeps telling me they are kids not babies.  I tell him what is the difference  )


----------



## julieq

Congratulations!  Where are the 'kid/baby' photos?  It's essential that you not try to catch up on sleep while we're waiting for photos!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Yeah, what's the matter Kate?  It's only sleep.


----------



## helmstead

I feel hung over!    Lil more coffee, y'all...and I'll be on it.  DH didn't even get to see them before he left for work and has been texting me all all morning "Get me some PICS Woman!"


----------



## Roll farms

I think Hottie and Puffy did this to us on purpose...

Congrats on the new ones...*waits patiently for pics*


----------



## helmstead

Here they are!  I dunno where it came from, but the buckling has a golden moonspot on his left side!  

Doe kid - Helmstead Minis FF Shez Smokin











Buck kid - Helmstead Minis FF Heza Flame


----------



## julieq

Beautiful kids, congratulations!  Now you can go take a nap!


----------



## helmstead

There is no rest for the weary...


----------



## glenolam

OMG - I love that buckling!  He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Yeah, what's the matter Kate?  It's only sleep.


  My moto is "Dink coffe..you can sleep when your dead" !!!!!  

Congrats on twins!!!!  

They are beautiful babaies!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just adorable! 

I wish Shamise would kid soon. I'm really getting anxious to have some kids around!


----------



## scrambledmess

They are beautiful!


----------



## Our7Wonders

Goodness!!!!  What cutie pa-tuties!!!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

It's amazing to me how twins can develop within their mother into such different color patterns. Just beautiful!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Wowza!  The doeling is just divine!    I like the little topknot and white tipped tail Flame's giving everyone, too.


----------



## julieq

helmstead said:
			
		

> There is no rest for the weary...


Believe me, I know.  We just finished cleaning the buck stall completely out and trimming one mature buck's feet this morning.  We left the doe stall until tomorrow as we're completely out of energy thanks to our recent bout of flu.


----------



## MysticScorpio82

Oh my!  They are so stinkin cute!!  Congratulations :bun


----------



## AkTomboy

soo cute!


----------



## chandasue

Lil' lovies!


----------



## helmstead

I THINK Black Velvet will be the next to kid...I could only find one lig this morning, and her udder is growing, and growing, and growing!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I'd consider her last kidding an unequivocal success (note avatars at left)  .  I can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## helmstead

LOL I didn't even realize we BOTH are using Velvet daughters as our avatars...!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

Adorable


----------



## helmstead

Velvet's playing with me...but she's close, I swear it.  

I'm going to be grey haired by my upcoming birthday (2/8)...and here's why:

Sarah - could be due as soon as 1/29 (which means she could kid as early as Weds)
Princess is due 2/1, so could kid as early as Saturday.
Cocoa and Java, both due 2/4...so 1/25 at earliest.

They'll probably all go the same day or in the middle of the night 4 days in a row, next week...


----------



## lilhill

Weeeellll, YEAH!  Isn't that what the Code says?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

What a fantastic birthday present to have so many babies to snuggle though.


----------



## helmstead

More does, yes indeed, more does...

Helmstead Minis Java Latte (NMGA) due 2/4






I'm SO EXCITED because she'll be the first doe to have babies from Helmstead Minis TM NeYo!!  C'mon, moonspots 





Also, HM Marybelle, my top producing NMGA doe, who is bred to Thunderhill A Merlot.  Luckily I don't think she'll go for a couple weeks or more, she builds her udder slowly.





CapraKoza Northern Lights (Snips) the 2010 NDGA National RGCH Dry Doe, bred to MCH Fire Flame, appears to be gearing up for February.





 Helmstead Minis P Farfalla (Butterfly) is due for her FF 2/16, bred to LTE Chippendale!  This is a worry-some breeding, she's a very small statured  doe...but we're ready for her.





There are more...many more...this is INSANE.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

This is AWESOME!


----------



## lilhill

You sound like you've been crazy breeding like I have this year.  When mine starts, it's going to be a loooooong, sleepless few months.  Hmmmm, why we do this "bunch" breeding is beyond me!  Isn't there a song titled, "I will survive"?????


----------



## helmstead

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> This is AWESOME!


Drive your butt up here and help me!    This is UNHEARD of...not for me anyway.  So much for kiddings being spread out over the year...but fast paced and fun?  OK!


----------



## helmstead

lilhill said:
			
		

> You sound like you've been crazy breeding like I have this year.  When mine starts, it's going to be a loooooong, sleepless few months.  Hmmmm, why we do this "bunch" breeding is beyond me!  Isn't there a song titled, "I will survive"?????


LOL!  Well, you see, I didn't do this on PURPOSE...none of my fall breedings settled...

Altho, I WILL at least have plenty of does in milk to choose from come show time...


----------



## lilhill

I DID do it on purpose simply to get kidding season over before 100 degree weather hit.


----------



## Ariel301

Congratulations on the new additions. I love watching the Nigerian kidding threads because they can be such wildly different colors. When my goats have multiples, it seems like they are all the same color. 



			
				lilhill said:
			
		

> I DID do it on purpose simply to get kidding season over before 100 degree weather hit.


Me too. I aim for January/February kidding on all of them so that they are well grown before the heat sets in around June. And it's easier to have one or two sleepless weeks where I can't leave home than to do it spread out over several. My does are all due the 29th, but I've got one doe who has been leaking goo, panting, and isolating herself since late last night, I was checking every hour all night and she never did anything but is acting way more grumpy and uncomfortable today (probably because she managed to overhear that I had PLANNED to meet a friend to go horseback riding this afternoon)...

I've been awake for two days because the night before that some of the goats got out while we were not looking and scarfed a whole bag of calf-manna between three of them (they completely passed up on the hay and cheaper feeds and went straight for the expensive stuff!), so I had to spend the whole night checking them and passing the baking soda around to soothe their sore tummies...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

helmstead said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> Drive your butt up here and help me!    This is UNHEARD of...not for me anyway.  So much for kiddings being spread out over the year...but fast paced and fun?  OK!
Click to expand...

Who's due in March?  I'd LOVE to help!  Just tell them to cross their legs til I get there. 

It's a good thing you have a big barn now since they did end up bunched together.


----------



## helmstead

More, as promised:

Little Wishes Pastel Blue - who has the most wonderful, productive udder - is due 2/20 and (tee hee) is bred to our little RCH Jr Buck, NeYo!  Hoping for some colorful babies!!  Patsy has made some super flashy kids in the past.





I'm SO SO happy to announce this one - WF HMG Loira, our 75% American Nubian is FINALLY going to kid!  I was pretty well convinced she was infertile, but Rider did the deed!  She'll be my eldest FF, but I'm really looking forward to her udder.  I am pretty sure she'll kid in Feb, but could be March.  Kid(s) will be MDGA/TMGR Mini-Nubians.





Gypsy Moon Jolene, I noticed she has a little udder yesterday.  She could have been due this month, but is probably due in Feb.  She's bred to Rider.  Probably another single.





WF Tiny, another one of our %American Nubians, is FAT and is putting on her udder for either Feb or March.  She's bred to LTE Chippendale, so moonspots and blue eyes are possible.  I LOVE this doe's udder...and she had simply gorgeous twins for her FF last spring.





Olson Acres Princess Wolfgang is HUGE...I mean HUGE for her petite frame and her udder is really coming along.  She's bred to Rider, and is due 2/20.  Polled babies possible here!





Fall Creek Lady Godiva appears to be coming along nicely.  She is bred to Chippendale and should be due 2/21.





Miss Scarlett, our eldest doe and top producing Nubian, is uddering up!  She puts on her udder realllllly slowly, so I'm going to say she'll be due in March.  She's bred to Merlot, and I cannot WAIT to see what that cross produces.  Again, MDGA/TMGR Mini Nubians, hoping for blue eyes and moonspots...





Echo Point Aspen was bred back to MCH Fire Flame after we lost her retained doeling, sadly.  We hope lightning will strike twice and we'll get another gorgeous doeling (or even buckling) to retain.  





GCH HM R Pigeon has the sweetest little FF udder coming on <VBG> and is bred to MCH Fire Flame.  Hopefully she's due in late March or early April, to be ready for some spring shows.





And, FINALLY (as in, last one bred) HM M Dulce should be due late April, early May...and also has the teeniest little udder already.  She's also bred to MCH Fire Flame.





We do have one other doe, but I'm not sure she ever settled...so won't announce her just yet.

That's it!  Our ENTIRE reproductive herd kidding between December and May LOL


----------



## Roll farms

You have such pretty does.

I do not need another breed, I do not need another breed, I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER BREED!


----------



## helmstead

Roll farms said:
			
		

> You have such pretty does.


Thank you!  I love my herd, we picked things we'd actually like to look at out there!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Ok, it's insane.   You're going to have so many gorgeous kids this year!

Roll, you sure about that?   Nigis are so much fun!


----------



## lilhill

helmstead said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have such pretty does.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I love my herd, we picked things we'd actually like to look at out there!
Click to expand...

Yep, that about explains it all, doesn't it!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, you will be busy. I can't wait to see what everyone has!


----------



## helmstead

I have to get udder photos of everyone this go-round, too...hand milking everyone til I decide who's showing in late April.  Hottie, who I've never milked before...WOW she has big orifices!  If the wench didn't know how to unlock the stanchion she'd be a dream to milk (I now tie a rope around the head lock, TWICE she's unlocked it and taken off mid-stream).  Four days fresh, and she's giving right at a quart a day.  Bella is milking over a quart a day, and while she has average orifices, she has nice long teats, so takes me less than five minutes to milk her, too.

(Bella's udder photos are under her doe kid for sale ad in BST)


----------



## ksalvagno

helmstead said:
			
		

> Bella is milking over a quart a day, and while she has average orifices, she has nice long teats, so takes me less than five minutes to milk her, too. (Bella's udder photos are under her doe kid for sale ad in BST)


So I guess this is a good thing for Omo and his potential offspring.


----------



## helmstead

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> So I guess this is a good thing for Omo and his potential offspring.


Bella's udder and Omo's photos all grown up are EXACTLY the reason we retained Bella's buckling this kidding...  You can't ask for better teat placement!  Dead center front to back and side to side...the only improvement I'd make on her is capacity - which Omo should have that improvement from his Rosasharn lines


----------



## WGF

Gorgeous all of them cant waite till my babies start coming.


----------



## helmstead

It's -2* here.

At the midnight barn check...Princess' ligs are gone and she's strutted.  

I THINK she's just messing with me and wanted her own personal heat lamp...well, she got it.

ETA:  I looked back at my paperwork...yep, hand bred her August 28th.  This is probably IT.

ETA#2:  TWINS!  pics later today LOL I'm going to bed!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! Too bad it was so late. At least everything went well.


----------



## Roll farms

Coldest day of the year and they decide to have babies....I <3 goats....

Congrats!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I know what to send you for Christmas next year Kate... Gore-tex!


----------



## helmstead

Indeed!  The worst part is ya can't wear gloves when you're midwifing...I thought my fingers were gonna fall off!  I finally just scooped them up and brought them inside to dry them off.

Twin bucks...of COURSE.  Princess will never give me a doe, I've decided.  BUT she's NEVER twinned before, so that was a very nice surprise!  Two does so far this kidding season that usually have singles and have twinned!  YAY!

Pics soon, promise.


----------



## Roll farms

You know it's cold when you don't mind getting birthing ick on your hands for momentary warmth.

I've been putting those hand warmer thingies in my jacket pockets, and  in between kids I don't bother w/ gloves, just shove my hands in the pockets and hold the warmers.  It's really helping A LOT.


----------



## mossyStone

oh yea i dont go out of the house with out my Hottie hand warmers.. best things i have ever bought!!!  oh and i just found hottie feet warmers


----------



## helmstead

Here are Princess' bucklings!

1st out - pretty taupe with minimal white and frosting











2nd born -  belted chamoise!!


----------



## lilhill

Both are soooo handsome!  Congratulations!


----------



## Roll farms

Awwwwwww!  Love the colors!


----------



## mossyStone

wow what a pair of cuties


----------



## chandasue

As much as I wish my goaties settled, I'm so glad to not be delivering babies in this wretched weather. brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Our7Wonders

What sweet little guys!!!  I've been a bit jealous of you all with babies to love on, but I gotta tell ya, I'm SO GLAD my girls aren't due until the end of February and early March!  I don't doubt it will still be cold here, but shouldn't be anywhere near single digits!

Keep warm and enjoy those babies!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice looking boys!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Twins!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

Very handsome


----------



## themrslove

Love love love the little belted boy!
But the other one is beautiful as well!  Congrats!


----------



## TTs Chicks

beautiful . . . er handsome babies !


----------



## scrambledmess

They are precious!


----------



## rebelINny

Congrats!!!


----------



## helmstead

1:30 am, snow on the radar...20 something outside...gotta be up at 5:30...

And Loira, it seems is in labor.

While I'm definitly   I'm also  because its been a long, stressful week already and I needed some zzz's!


----------



## AkTomboy

I hope you get some zzz's and your girl has a smooth delivery and healthy happy babies! Im sure we all look foward to pics


----------



## helmstead

Darn FFs.  She's having mild standing contractions, but isn't getting serious yet.  Either that or I'm having stress delerium and she's not really in labor   I was up every hour all night, and she is just being a nervous Nellie, stares at me like "What!?"


----------



## jodief100

Good luck!   Those goats can drive you batty can't they?


----------



## helmstead

I already was batty, they're pushing the cheese right off the cracker!


----------



## Roll farms

Good luck!  

Next time, use cheeze whiz...it doesn't slide as easily.


----------



## jodief100

Whenever I complain the goats are driving me crazy, Hubby just looks at me and says "well it was a short drive......"

I have almost never had one give me much of a warning.  They go from "Things are great! Give me more hay! I want to play!" to baby on the ground.  

I am not sure which would be worse, that or the days of showing signs of labor and NOTHING! 

Have fun, we are waiting together....


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

That was fast!  Has it really been THAT long since you announced she was building an udder?!


----------



## helmstead

Roll and Jodief!  

Nicki...I was in denial of the udder building for a good while - between her winter woolies and me not wanting to get excited over nothing...but BOY did she go from, "Yep, she's uddering up, she's bred" to "Ben!  Look!  She's strutted!" FAST.  Nothing like her dam, who takes 3 mos to udder up!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

How were you not out there fondling her udder-to-be every week in anticipation?!  Oh, wait- I keep forgetting people have lives in addition to goats.  

I hope she's not like her Auntie Sam and decides to walk around with her udder stretched tight as a drum for two weeks before she kids or you'll be even more sleep deprived that you already are.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Oh, did is hear Loira is in labor?  Yeah for me, please, please Loria be in labor!!!!


----------



## helmstead

The thing I'm happiest about is Loira appears to NOT have inherited the family teats.  I was hoping for no bottle teats - thank you, Snap Shot...for improving that!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> Oh, did is hear Loira is in labor?  Yeah for me, please, please Loria be in labor!!!!


Welcome to the Goat Addicts club Melissa!   You're going to fill up the goat train all by your lonesome. 

That's GREAT to hear about her teats.  She's going to milk like a cow and look good doing it- you can't ask for more!


----------



## helmstead

Yeah, and my hands won't fall off at the elbows milking her, either!


----------



## helmstead

It's a boy!!    He's GORGEOUS!  LOOOONG ears!  If you didn't know, you'd think he was FB Nubian!  Photos soon!


----------



## Our7Wonders

Congratulations! Can't wait to see them - the ears i mean!  I LOVE babies with long ears!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## mossyStone

congrats can't wait to see pictures


----------



## jodief100

Yea!   We want pictures.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Congratulations Kate!! Can't wait to see pictures soon.


----------



## helmstead

With no futher ado:


----------



## FlightsofFancy

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> How were you not out there fondling her udder-to-be every week in anticipation?!  Oh, wait- I keep forgetting people have lives in addition to goats.
> 
> I hope she's not like her Auntie Sam and decides to walk around with her udder stretched tight as a drum for two weeks before she kids or you'll be even more sleep deprived that you already are.


Congrats Kate! What a handsome fellow!

Now, about Auntie Sam.....she is officially 100 days bred and no udder yet. Quite good at the stink eye when I chase her down tho.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Just stroke her cheeks Kel and all will be forgiven. 

Look at those drop ears!  That's truly as good as it gets on an F1!


----------



## helmstead

FlightsofFancy said:
			
		

> Now, about Auntie Sam.....she is officially 100 days bred and no udder yet. Quite good at the stink eye when I chase her down tho.


Tee hee!  Maybe she'll be like Loira and wait til the last month!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

That is the prettiest thing with the long ears and what color!!! You couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## helmstead

I am VERY pleased!  Woulda been more pleased if it had been a doe, but WOW.  Loira did a great job with her labor and figuring out what this alien was trying to grab her boobs, 

And just the simple fact that this baby I held just had a baby for me to hold...and I thought she was infertile.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

I remember reading that one time on your site. Glad she proved you wrong. I just wish it would have been a girl, but I'm sure someone needs a mini-nubian buck to breed to their mini-nubian doe, hahaha.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Darn it all Kate, you are making me so antsy for Gabby to kid!  I want my little baby to hurry up and pop out a baby.


----------



## Our7Wonders

He is a looker! Congratulations!!


----------



## helmstead

Well we still have Tiny and Scarlett, Melissa!!

And Nicki, Nicki...  Silly you!  I can't wait either though!  Grandbabies!!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Yeah, but don't we like instant gratification. I recently quit smoking and a mini-nubian is my present to myself. I'll wait, I guess I have too, lol.


----------



## helmstead

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> I recently quit smoking and a mini-nubian is my present to myself.


  !!


----------



## ksalvagno

He is just way too cute!


----------



## rebelINny

Very cute and I agree thats great ears for a F1!


----------



## jodief100

Pardon my ignorance, what is an F1?


----------



## helmstead

first generation mini - FB nubian x FB nigerian


----------



## rebelINny

> first generation mini - FB nubian x FB nigerian


Yep what she said unless of course if it were mine it'd me mini-Alpine


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> Yeah, but don't we like instant gratification. I recently quit smoking and a mini-nubian is my present to myself. I'll wait, I guess I have too, lol.




Amen!


----------



## helmstead

Snips has no ligs tonight.  Udder isn't tight, but ligs are definitely gone.  I've had 5 hrs sleep in the past 48 hours.



Guess I won't get much sleep tonight either!


----------



## jodief100

helmstead said:
			
		

> first generation mini - FB nubian x FB nigerian


Now you have got me really curious.  I got just enough genetics with my biology degree to make me dangerous.  

So you are trying to create a "mini" Nubian, essentially a mini goat that looks just like a Nubian.  So you cross a Nigerian with a Nubian and usually the ears do not look Nubian.  What is the next generation cross?  I may be wrong but it seems in dairy goats the critical part of the phenotype is ears.  If you cross with another Nigerian that makes the ears even less Nubian but if you cross with a Nubian then you are breeding the boys from the F1 for the next generation?  

This is fascinating.  I dont do any phenotype selective breeding , so this is really different.


----------



## poorboys

very sweet, like the brown mixing in with the white!!!


----------



## helmstead

jodief100 said:
			
		

> helmstead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first generation mini - FB nubian x FB nigerian
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have got me really curious.  I got just enough genetics with my biology degree to make me dangerous.
> 
> So you are trying to create a "mini" Nubian, essentially a mini goat that looks just like a Nubian.  So you cross a Nigerian with a Nubian and usually the ears do not look Nubian.  What is the next generation cross?  I may be wrong but it seems in dairy goats the critical part of the phenotype is ears.  If you cross with another Nigerian that makes the ears even less Nubian but if you cross with a Nubian then you are breeding the boys from the F1 for the next generation?
> 
> This is fascinating.  I dont do any phenotype selective breeding , so this is really different.
Click to expand...

There are a lot of ways to go about getting the ears right - but with mini Nubians you also have to worry about the nose.  You can breed the F1 doe back to a FB Nubian buck.  Or, you can select only the F1s with drop ears and roman noses, and cull the 2/3s drops and airplanes from your breeding program.  IF I were doing a full on Mini Nubian project, I would go with the method of selecting only the F1s that meet breed standard and breeding those, because breeding back to Nubian gets your percentages way off and messes with height.  Some people also breed F1s to Americans (F4+), but again, that messes with your percentages.  It's quite a challenge to get right.  And the registry is cracking down on high percentage offspring, too many farms have 90% of the standard breed in their later generations, which is throwing off the size and type.

We decided last year that we weren't going to go into a full on Mini Nubian project, only because we don't want the risk of a percentage buck having relations with our Nigerians.  I good American Mini Nubian is a really neat creature...but I'll stick with my FB does and making F1s so I can keep my Nubians in milk.


----------



## helmstead

Snips just had TRIPLETS!


----------



## ksalvagno

You have been one busy lady with everything going on! Congratulations. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## rebelINny

Wow! Awesome! I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## helmstead

The hard thing about this birth is going to be choosing which doe to retain (got 2 does and a buck).  The does are GORGEOUS and blue eyed...


----------



## freemotion

Pictures!  Must.  Have.  Pictures.  

Need.  Baby.  Goat.  Fix.  

NOW.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

I really just need to quit coming here, all these babies, such potential. It's so hard to resist.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## freemotion

OK, I've had my caffeine now.  Could I please see some pictures of the new babies when you have a moment to spare?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I'm so excited to see pictures!!


----------



## helmstead

Snip's babies, IMO, you can't go wrong with this cross.  Snips herself has NEVER placed below a blue ribbon...EVER.  She wins every time.  Her son, at his first show...also cleaned house and won 2 legs, National Grand Champion.  Add a buck like Fire Flame...oh, the potential blows my mind!  I'm SO HAPPY we got two does!!


----------



## helmstead

freemotion said:
			
		

> OK, I've had my caffeine now.  Could I please see some pictures of the new babies when you have a moment to spare?


----------



## rebelINny

I am completely THRILLED at all the potential but really........where's the pics????? 

I'll shut up now


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I love my full-sized goats but reading this thread *really* leaves me wanting a teensy little goat kid.


----------



## helmstead

Snips' triplets (Northern Lights)

Buckling - brown eyed and has a teensy brown moonspot on his left side










Doeling with blue eyes










And last born doeling also with blue eyes


----------



## TTs Chicks

I absolutely love the little black and white doeling


----------



## jodief100

WOW!  They are sooooooo cute!  

I love my big girls but sometimes I want a little bitty one!   Yea for the bonus kid!


----------



## rebelINny

I love all of them but definitely love the black and white doeling the most!!


----------



## Ariel301

helmstead said:
			
		

> The hard thing about this birth is going to be choosing which doe to retain (got 2 does and a buck).  The does are GORGEOUS and blue eyed...


No, that's the easy part. Keep both!


----------



## KellyHM

OMG, I want that black and white doeling!!  Now, how to get her down here...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Omg- did you seriously just get a FF clone out of Snips?!  Kate, although I'm sure she's already retained- THAT is the FF daughter I want.


----------



## helmstead

I dunno yet!  I cannot tell you how many emails and PMs and IMs I've already gotten over these babies...

All I KNOW is the buck is available.


----------



## rebelINny

Haha! Well at least you know you got a good thing going if everyone wants YOUR kids


----------



## Our7Wonders

Nice looking babies!!!  I'd sure consider your buck if I were closer - I'm kinda thinking about mini nubis and starting to think about next season's breeding.  You're a LONG way from WA though.

Enjoy them -a good luck with your decision - that's gotta be a tough one!


----------



## Roll farms

Congratulations, they're gorgeous....I love the bl/wh but the other little doe is adorable.  Love the rich color on the boy, too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute kids! That black and white doeling is so cool looking!


----------



## julieq

helmstead said:
			
		

> I dunno yet!  I cannot tell you how many emails and PMs and IMs I've already gotten over these babies...
> 
> All I KNOW is the buck is available.


That's a GREAT thing!  Very nice kids!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

Gorgeous  *as I repeat to myself, you do not need any more doelings* I like the brown with blue eyes girl!


----------



## freemotion

I know less than nothing about show goats.  All I know is I want to pick each one up and smooch it right on the nose, and snuggle it inside my coat.  OK, maybe all three at once.


----------



## chandasue

freemotion said:
			
		

> I know less than nothing about show goats.  All I know is I want to pick each one up and smooch it right on the nose, and snuggle it inside my coat.  OK, maybe all three at once.


  Me too!!!


----------



## helmstead

My goats are out there, munching their hay and giggling.  They've plotted against me.  They think it's pretty darn funny...

But, a lot of people have been waiting for this one...

Velvet is in a kidding stall tonight, no ligs, strutted (has been strutted since this morning).


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Very sweet!!! I love the black one with the 1 white spot on the head!!!!!!!  Sooo cute!!!


----------



## jodief100

freemotion said:
			
		

> I know less than nothing about show goats.  All I know is I want to pick each one up and smooch it right on the nose, and snuggle it inside my coat.  OK, maybe all three at once.


Me three.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Go Velvet!!! Triplet does!


----------



## helmstead

Still waiting...you can see her whole tailhead now and she's talking up a storm...


----------



## ksalvagno

Can't wait to see what Velvet has!


----------



## helmstead

Me either!  I've been waiting on this breeding a LONG time...


----------



## helmstead

Velvet is tearing her stall UP, very uncomfortable...if she goes on like this much longer I'm gonna have to go in and see what's the matter.  Hopefully, babies soon.


----------



## Our7Wonders

Come on Velvet!!!  Show us those babies!


----------



## helmstead

*QUADS~*


----------



## KellyHM




----------



## Roll farms

Congratulations....Can't wait to see....bucks or does?


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Tell us about the dystocia.  What were they doing in there? Backflips?


----------



## Our7Wonders

Wowzers     Can't wait for pictures and details!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! What happened with the dystocia? Is Velvet alright?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

That was hands-down the best text I've gotten all week.  Can't wait for fluffy pics of that bundle of babies!  

Way to save the day!


----------



## julieq

Hoping everything is OK?


----------



## helmstead

Well Velvet had been in obvious labor all morning...she'd dug a hole to China, then dug another one back.  She was crying and uncomfortable.  I knew something wasn't right.  So, after lunch, I went in...

Ringwomb.  Great.  After several minutes I finally managed to gently force my index finger through her cervix.  I found something hard (baby) on the other side and rubbed that closed cervix on it for a few moments (internal stimulation is the ONLY thing that will open a cervix).

I walked away for 15 mins.

So when I returned and checked again, that was working.  I stimulated some more and finally got the cervix open manually.  Tight, but open enough I felt a kid would fit.

As soon as I removed my hand, three bubbles came out together.  CRUD.  This usually tells me dystocia.  So, I went in, all the way this time.  I COULD NOT for my life get oriented.  There were MORE bubbles inside, and kid...but I couldn't find a discernible body part.  I went in further...up to my mid forearm now.  I found a hock.  One.  I tried to follow the hock to the rest of the body...and just couldn't get oriented.  Dropped the hock and felt left...and there was some odd body mass.  Felt right and had the top of a head.  So I sat there trying to figure out how this kid had a head, a hock and maybe a butt in there like that.  AND there were umbilical cords EVERYWHERE.

Right about this time, Velvet crashed.  Ben was at her head...and she suddenly just went limp and sighed.  You can imagine what was going through our minds...

So out of desperation, I opened my hand up, found the hock again and just pushed everything BACK, deeper.  I forced that rear leg around so that I could get it out (toe was pointing towards Velvet's head) and just pulled.  Out came #1, limp but alive.  And suddenly Velvet popped back up and commenced screaming.  Ben cleaned off the baby and gave it to her which calmed her down.

She was shot, done, too tired.  So I went back in and fished around, found a head...pulled.  Out came #2.  VERY limp, but alive.  Went back, up to my elbow now...and found another rear leg.  Pulled.  Out came #3.  Went back to check again, found another head...pulled, and out came #4.

Went back again, checked both horns...WHEW.

Velvet is ok.  She's going to be VERY sore, but she's caring for the babies.  She's gotten up once so far, we're letting her recouperate before we get her on the stanchion to get colostrum in everyone.

Oh, and it was 3 bucks and a doe.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

That story makes my stomach churn after our last dystocia.  You REALLY did a great thing Kate!  And way to support your woman while she works magic, Ben!


----------



## helmstead

I almost lost it when Velvet crashed, Ben had everything ready to do a last ditch C section...I'm STILL shaking from it all.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

You need a hug!   And a stiff drink.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Glad everything worked out!  Cutie pie babies!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Oh my goodness! 

Glad all 4 babies made it and hopefully mama will be ok, too!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I'm going to go have a long talk right now with Velvet's grandbabies to be and tell them to get their butt's lined up properly and in a timely manner.


----------



## poorboys

GOOD JOB, beautiful babies, glad everything came out all right for you. always good to have some help when needed!!!!


----------



## mossyStone

wow ..... good job Kate and Ben...... and look at those cuties.......


----------



## glenolam

Glad to hear everything turned out OK.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh man, what a great job! I don't know if I would have wanted to deal with that. I know you do what you have to. but man. Great job. I can't wait to see the fluffy pics of the kids. I hope Velvet recoups ok.


----------



## freemotion

Wow.  Wow.wow.wow.


----------



## Our7Wonders

What a work out for EVERY ONE involved!!!  Amazing job!!!!

Try to relax and enjoy those babies now!


----------



## Roll farms

Sometimes I'd be lost w/out my husband at their head, helping hold and giving moral support.

Congratulations on a job well done and some gorgeous new babies....is the girl a keeper?


----------



## lilhill

Wow!  After all that, you are now my new hero!  When Thimble pulled that last Spring, I finally gave up trying to find heads and feet (all I could find was a back!), and put her tired butt into the truck and headed to the Vet at 2:00a.m.  Great job, Kate and Ben!!!!


----------



## helmstead

Thanks, y'all.  I'm EXHAUSTED!  In every way possible!


----------



## rebelINny

Wow! You did a GREAT job! I hope someday I can know how to do things like that when its needed. That is awesome and such cute babies!!!


----------



## chandasue

Holy smokes! Good thing there was a happy ending to all that.


----------



## helmstead

Just got back from another quad check after dinner.  They're all doing GREAT and Velvet looks awesome, all things considered (altho EMPTY  ).  They've sucked her dry, too, eating really well.

One of the bucks, I've found so far, has GOLD MOONSPOTS 

And, sorry folks, the doeling isn't going anywhere!!!  Greedy me!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## lilhill




----------



## jodief100

Wonderful!  I am very impressed you got all of them out alive and mamma is ok! 

That is so excited. 

Were you disappointed that after all that three of them were bucks?


----------



## helmstead

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Wonderful!  I am very impressed you got all of them out alive and mamma is ok!
> 
> That is so excited.
> 
> Were you disappointed that after all that three of them were bucks?


Actually...NO!  I was just glad it was over with!


----------



## ksalvagno

Can't wait for new pics! Glad to hear that Velvet is fine now!


----------



## helmstead

I'll get pics tomorrow, after I get all the feeding and milking and bottle feeding done (which is running me somewhere around 4 hrs a day...currently)


----------



## PattySh

Congrats on the Quads, very glad you had a good outcome.


----------



## scrambledmess

Wow!  Congrats!  Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

helmstead said:
			
		

> I'll get pics tomorrow, after I get all the feeding and milking and bottle feeding done (which is running me somewhere around 4 hrs a day...currently)


Holy Shamoly.  When show season hits and those kids are sold/weaned it will be like a VACATION for you.


----------



## helmstead

Pics of Velvet's quads!!

First four photos are her biggest buckling - he's got one big gold moonspot on the back of his neck...


















Here is the 2nd largest buckling - solid gold with a star and tail tip









Third buckling (THIS is the baby that came out first) I'm adoring the colors here...VERY unusual base color  I think he's actually some kind of buckskin









And, finally, our retained doeling who was 1 lb 12 oz soaking WET...also this unusual color.


----------



## Roll farms

*melts*

Adorable, and LOVE the color.  Glad your keeper doe is such a pretty thing.

I love it when people say, "You don't work full time?" to me.

I milk for an hour in the morning, a half hour at night.  I feed for an hour morning and night...I clean pens for about 30 mins. a day on average.  Pastuerizing / bottling the milk / clean up from milking...throw in another hour.  Bottle feeding kids 3x a day....45 minutes.  If we're kidding, add a few loads of laundry in there. 
Oh...and I also have an incubator full of eggs and will soon have a house full of chicks....
Then there are the parent chickens...and guineas...to feed / care for.
AND...the pets.

Hubby / house / etc.

And in the summer....GARDENS.

No, I don't work full time at all....


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

They're all gorgeous, but buckling #1 is PERFECT.


----------



## Our7Wonders

I think I'm partial to buckling #3, but they are all cuties!!!!  

Have you recovered from the ordeal yet?  Now you can enjoy them - that's the fun part!  Congratulations!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I think I need a 1.2 lb goat kid in my life.  Yep, sure do.


----------



## helmstead

Thanks, y'all!  If I were having to decide between one of these bucklings, I'd be hard pressed...they're all really nice already.  LONG and level.  But yeah, I'm partial to the flashy ones.

And, aggieterpkatie...  you'd have quite the struggle on your hands prying her out of my arms!  We've had one other baby born this tiny - Farfalla...and she has our hearts still at over a year old.  She did mature somewhat small, but KILLED IT in the ring last year.  So, Imma keep this wee baby girl!!


----------



## mossyStone

Omg  they are beautiful...... you really have me thinking.... umm do i need more LOL.... I don't


Congrats again.......


----------



## ksalvagno

They are all just gorgeous!


----------



## themrslove

I love that color the last two have!  But I am also so partial to the more solid colored cutie!  
I don't have a single solid colored goat in my herd!  I may have to remedy that situation.


----------



## helmstead

Thanks everyone!  I couldn't be happier with our babies so far this season!!


AND...Sarah Lee is in the kidding stall tonight with no ligs


----------



## TigerLilly

I never tire of seeing pics of baby goats--and these are just awesome!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

This may be totally wrong thinking on my part, but could the top 2 and the bottom 2 pictured be 2 sets of twins? Just a stab in the dark since they look sorta alike.


----------



## lilhill

Hoping this kidding will be a tad easier on you than the last one.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

lilhill said:
			
		

> Hoping this kidding will be a tad easier on you than the last one.


Amen!


----------



## ChksontheRun

They are darling.  I can hardly believe your little doeling is 1.2 lbs.  That is a tiny little girl.  Congrats and ....you are my idol.  I do not think I would have had the foggiest idea what was going on, or what to do about it.  I have a lot to learn.  Hope your next is easier on you and the momma!!!!


----------



## helmstead

No new babies yet...


----------



## helmstead

Twin does!


----------



## lilhill

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## themrslove

Hooray!!!  Congrats!!!
:bun


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

What are you going to do for the next 5 months??


----------



## helmstead

Twiddle my lil thumbs!


----------



## themrslove

Are those dorsal stripes I see???  I love kids with dorsal stripes.


----------



## AkTomboy

Dorsal Stripes! Total cuties


----------



## Our7Wonders

What sweeties!!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Roll farms

Beautiful...keepers?


----------



## helmstead

Unfortunately, no...we're phasing out the NMGA program...not selling our aged does, but not retaining any of the kids.  Sad, sad decision...I WOULD have kept the chammie girl here!  Sarah milks nearly 4 lbs a day...


----------



## ksalvagno

What cuties!


----------



## helmstead

Cocoa's turn!!  No ligs, HUGE udder (I LOVE this doe's udder, she was a gamble purchase that paid off!)...can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Good gravy Kate!  Now that they've started they haven't given you one night off.  Good luck!


----------



## helmstead

Triplets...but ALL BUCKS.  Rider is 0 for 6...SHAME!


----------



## lilhill

Congratulations on the newest babies!  You need to have a talk with Rider.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Tisk tisk Rider.  But yay trips!


----------



## helmstead

Jolene and Wolfie are still due, bred to Rider...and I'd better see some PINK...:/


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats on the new kids.  Sorry you're seeing so many boys.


----------



## helmstead

Ok first here are some fluffy pictures of Sarah's doelings.  They were half grown!  They're almost as big as the Mini Nubian buckling LMAO she's SUCH a pig, never misses a morsel...

Both are pending deposit, as much as I WISH I could keep the chammie...but I'm happy Chip is finally making more does.

K1










K2


----------



## helmstead

And here are Cocoa's boys   We must be doing something right with all these multiples 

B16









B17 (solid white)





B18


----------



## Natermotor

This is why I like to be up so early.  Congratulations!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## greenfamilyfarms

My favorites out of those: The silver colored/buckskin (K2) and the solid white one.


----------



## Roll farms

Lovin' the solid white one....too cute.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations on the triplets. I thought Rider was past the junior buck stage. 

Hopefully more pink for you. I'm hoping for more pink too. So far I have 4 males and 1 female. I sure hope my second year in goats isn't a buck year!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy

congrats!!!!


----------



## rebelINny

Wow you have SOooooooooo many babies!!! Congrats...getting impatient for my first ones!!


----------



## helmstead

Rider's in the doghouse.  Jolene just kidded with ANOTHER BUCK...


----------



## themrslove

Poor guy!  He is just a manly man!  
He wants his genes to multiply!


----------



## themrslove

Maybe next year you will have an all doe year!


----------



## glenolam

Waiting on pictures!


----------



## Roll farms

Some friends that used our Togg boy on their doe emailed today....they got a doeling from him....that makes 3 girls and 0 boys for him.  
I can send him over to talk to Rider if you want....


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Looking forward to pictures though!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

My first doe just kidded last night and we have a set of triplet bucklings, so no help from me.  Hope everyone stays healthy for you.


----------



## helmstead

Well, he's paying for it this coming breeding season with only three does to cover.  But, Chip...poor Chip, who doesn't deserve it, somehow got skipped completely over and will be spending the summer all alone with only the company of the other bachelors...maybe he'll get lucky this fall again.

Heading out to get pics of the new BOY before I have to go grocery shopping in preparation of this (say it with emphasis) WINTER STORM...


----------



## helmstead

Woulda been a keeper doe...dangit!  Blue eyed, too...

Jolene's buck:


----------



## Roll farms

Very pretty!

Seems our prettiest / nicest kids are ALWAYS boys.  *sigh*


----------



## themrslove

Oh he is too pretty to be a buck!!!  Poor little guy.  
Congrats on the healthy baby, though!!!!  That is always a blessing!


----------



## helmstead

I think I have a little reprieve before Java and Marybelle kid, then mid Feb I start up again.  Java even might have taken on a 5 day heat, her udder just isn't there yet.

Thanks everyone for the compliments on all the babies!!  Off to bottle feed TWENTY THREE babies....


----------



## ksalvagno

All those babies are still at  your house?    I don't know how you do it. One is more than enough for me. 

Even though you have had a lot of males, they sure are good looking!


----------



## helmstead

Yep, that's how many I have HERE right NOW.  Three were supposed to leave tomorrow, but look at the weather!  Two left over the weekend or I'd have 25.  It takes me longer to bottle feed than it does to feed the whole farm!  But they're tons of fun    they WUB ME.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Rider sure makes some masculine looking buck kids.  It really is a shame that one is a boy... :/


----------



## helmstead

Gosh don't I ever know it.  I wanted to retain a doe and sell Jolene ('cause she has NO personality and is wild as a March hare, and I'm SICK of chasing her around all the time)...

I'm gonna breed her to Chip, me thinks, and see if I get a doe next time around.  Course I think I'll also play with her hormones and see if I can get twins next time, too.  This buck was a little big for her, she's a VERY small statured doe.


I have Java in the kidding stall.  Her ligs come and go, but with her due any day and this weather coming in, I feel better having her on lock down.


----------



## helmstead

Java kidded tonight with HM TM NeYo's first kids on the ground...

     

Y'all, they are the PRETTIEST kids I think we've ever had!!!


TOO EXCITED!


----------



## Our7Wonders

Does?  Bucks?  Prettiest kids?  You've had some nice looking kids, so these little ones must be EXTRA pretty!  Cant wait to see them.  Congratulations!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Pics!  Pics!


----------



## Roll farms

Of course she did, the weather was insane!  Congrats.

*taps foot*  for pics....


----------



## julieq

Congrats but photos are mandatory here!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Can't wait for fluffy pics, but the chammie looks LONG from the top!!

AND now you get to sleep at night for at least a couple weeks!  Yay!


----------



## helmstead

It's blowing 40 mph gusts out there, BUT I'm headed out to get pics now anyway!  

I MIGHT have 2 weeks rest...but Marybelle...I dunno when she's due...she might go between now and Butterfly.


----------



## helmstead

hehehehehe

MUST STAY STRONG...wanna retain the black and white doe!!  SOOO BADDDD...

Doe #1 - she has white overlay, but everything forward of her shoulders and down her legs are silver moonspots!!










Doe #2 - chamoisee with brown moonspots (impossible to see in this light).  I'll be money that if you shaved her, she'd have silver moonspots under there just like daddy does (see his 5 week old show pics on my website).


----------



## TTs Chicks

those are some pretty babies


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Baby #1 looks like TaDa!!  She's purdy.   I am loving the length on those kids, too!

Edited to add: I am so totally jealous your Jr. buck gave you twin does his first time out the gate!  How awesome is that?!


----------



## lilhill

Love the black/white doeling!  Both are really nice looking though.  Congrats!


----------



## Roll farms

Ohh...I'd wanna keep that bl/wh too.  Verrry nice!


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just the cutest little doll babies!   NeYo did good.


----------



## julieq

They're both beautiful little girls!  Congratulations!


----------



## helmstead

Thanks, y'all!

Hey Nicki...guess who I'm breeding TaDa to for her FF??!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Rider?


----------



## helmstead

He's SOO in the doghouse!!  He only gets 2 does this summer...

NeYo of course!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

You are going to get COLOR!!  Oh, that will be such a good cross.  I'll bet he'll improve on the rump angle, too.


----------



## rebelINny

Oh, I love black and white does!!!! Congrats. They are both gorgeous


----------



## poorboys

congrats!!! cute little kids, love the coloring!!


----------



## Ariel301

Beautiful kids!

I think you got MY kids...those are the colors I was expecting from the doe I had kid on Tuesday.


----------



## helmstead

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I think you got MY kids...those are the colors I was expecting from the doe I had kid on Tuesday.


I don't mind, LOL...if mine had come out schwartzhal, I REALLY would have been concerned!


----------



## helmstead

Marybelle is in the kidding stall


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Your thread is making me tired and my girls are just getting geared up.


----------



## helmstead

MB is taking her sweet time.  She's having 'I gotta pee' contractions, but no smooshed berries yet so she's probably still lining baby(ies) up still.


----------



## themrslove




----------



## helmstead

TWIN DOES!  And one is for sure moonspotted!  Pics when they're fluffy!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## helmstead

Merlot has officially made up for his Jr kid crop


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

helmstead said:
			
		

> Merlot has officially made up for his Jr kid crop


    

That makes me VERY happy.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

About time the ratios evened themselves up. Isn't it SUPPOSED to be 50/50?


----------



## themrslove




----------



## Roll farms




----------



## rebelINny

Yay! Can't wait for pics


----------



## helmstead

First girl out, was a full breech but old pro MB didn't need any help.










Second, came FLYING out right behind #1


----------



## themrslove

Oh GOODNESS!  Kid #1 is ADORABLE!!!  

Love love love!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

The black, with frosting, with a brown moonspot on the cheek... omg, is that LC?!  If it wasn't for the roaning they would be twins.


----------



## helmstead

These are the first does we've gotten from MB since 2008!  FINALLY!


----------



## Roll farms

That firstborn is BEAUTIFUL...Congratulations!  Keeper?


----------



## helmstead

:/ No, not a keeper...altho I WANNA.  She's NMGA...and we're not keeping any more of those.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Gosh, Merlot puts COLOR on his kids!


----------



## rebelINny

If I were in IN and raised Niggies I would SO want that first doe!!!


----------



## TTs Chicks

very pretty girls


----------



## helmstead

Thanks, y'all!

NOW I FINALLY GET A BREAK!  (for eh maybe a week and a half)

Butterfly _should_ be next, 2/16


----------



## mossyStone

WOW Thats one nice looking little doeling.... Beautiful markings.... Must be so hard not to keep them all


----------



## foxywench

OMG, helmstead, once i get my farm...im going to be claiming a few nigi babies from you, your kids are stunning, that little moonspot from this one, and the black and white from the previous...omg! *drools*


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Sending easy kidding vibes Butterfly's way...


----------



## helmstead

Suddenly...SCARLETT is filling her teats!  She's weird, she builds an enormous udder, but her old floppy teats stay deflated til near the end.  Well...they're filling.

CRAP!  I thought I got a break!  NO IDEA how long she'll hold out.


----------



## helmstead

We're about a week away from day 150 for Butterfly if her first breeding settled...AND Miss Scarlett is really getting her udder tight!  

I'm both excited and nervous for my sweet Butterfly, a very small statured doe and a FF.  Not a bit worried about old Scarlett...but she's HUGE!  I wonder if she's going to break her twinning history this time?  I HOPE to see some moonspots on her babies, that would be major icing!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Oh, did I hear Ms. Scarlett's name mentioned? I love the long ears.  Please MS. Scarlett hear my prayers.  :


----------



## helmstead

Single buckling out of Butterfly, and no assistance needed other than the usual FF "WTH just happened?" stuff.  Photos soon


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## themrslove

Hooray!  Can't wait for pics!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics of Omo's nephew.


----------



## helmstead

He looks just like daddy, Chip...however is BROWN EYED.  Goober.  Blue eyed parents, and he has to be brown eyed.  Just goes to show, you can't find a stinkin' certainty anywhere in goats!


----------



## Roll farms

You need to sprinkle some estrogen in your water....another boy. 

Ah well, congrats on the healthy babies / easy birth.


----------



## helmstead

Roll farms said:
			
		

> You need to sprinkle some estrogen in your water....another boy.


I'm at 56% bucks so far, so not really that bad.  Just, most of my AGS babies have been bucks :/ but I'm happy with all my keeper does so far LOL.

Here he is - Helmstead Minis C Cremoso.  Hard to see, but he's very pale cream with white.


----------



## julieq

Such a cute little guy.  Congratulations!


----------



## lilhill

Congratulations on the new baby!  And you're absolutely right that with goats, there is no certainty about anything.


----------



## jodief100

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cream from all that flash and color? He is cute though.


----------



## helmstead

It's Chip's fault LOL


----------



## julieq

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Cream from all that flash and color? He is cute though.


I hate to admit it here, but I love the solid color ND's...


----------



## themrslove

julieq said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cream from all that flash and color? He is cute though.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it here, but I love the solid color ND's...
Click to expand...

ME TOO!  The flashy is nice, but solid colored ones are just so clean and elegant looking, IMHO.


----------



## Roll farms

He is pretty...too pretty to be a boy, lol.


----------



## helmstead

Send jingles for Butterfly, we're dealing with a prolapse...


----------



## themrslove

Yuck!  
 Come on Butterfly!  You can pull through this!


----------



## Our7Wonders

Uh oh.  Sorry to hear she's having problems.  Hoping she recovers quickly.  She produced a very sweet little goatie!  Sending congratulations and positive healing vibes.


----------



## Horsefly

Aw I hope Butterfly gets better quickly.  Cute cute little baby goat though.  Your pictures are good too, what kind of camera did you use?  The pictures I take in the barn always come out fuzzy or with a funny color.


----------



## Zanzabeez

I just read through the whole kidding thread and I have to say a HUGE CONGRATS on so many gorgeous kids! They are beautiful and I see a lot I would have loved to bring home. 

I especially LOVE that little black and white moonspotted NeYo doeling out of Java. Also Snips blue eyed black and white doeling.   

Poor Butterfly! My fingers are crossed and I am sending prayers for Butterfly's prolapse. I hope you were able to get everything reduced and that she keeps it all in. (((hugs))). 

Tracy


----------



## WGF

Im hoping butterfly is doing better.  Love her kid he is gorgeous.


----------



## julieq

themrslove said:
			
		

> ME TOO!  The flashy is nice, but solid colored ones are just so clean and elegant looking, IMHO.


We just did a small group buy of does, including one nondescript solid brown doe for her bloodlines only, sight unseen.  She was discounted I'm fairly certain due to her lack of flash.  She's SO correct!  Hopefully she'll provide lots of plain brown kids for us to keep in the future.


----------



## Roll farms

Hope she recovers easily.


----------



## helmstead

I checked on her on the way to the bus stop this morning and it is reducing, she appears more comfortable.  Better living through chemicals...my poor baby.


----------



## julieq

That's good news!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## ksalvagno

I sure hope it stays in. Are we talking prolapsed uterus? Those are horrible. Did you take care of it yourself or have the vet come out?


----------



## Our7Wonders

How is she tonight?  I've been thinking about her all day.  I'm so new to this I have no idea how this is treated or how the outcomes usually go - I sure hope she is mending and all is well again soon.


----------



## helmstead

She is on the mend!  Yes, Karen, it was a partial uterine prolapse.  Oxytocin, flush with oxytetracyline, systemic oxytet, and banamine stopped the labor overnight and she now looks normal but swollen and is back on her feed.


----------



## ksalvagno

That's good that she is on the mend. Uterine prolapses are nasty things to deal with.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

That is SCARY!  Great job getting her back on track.


----------



## julieq

Great job!  That's something we've never had to deal with and hopefully won't have to!


----------



## Our7Wonders

Glad she's doing better!  So is prolapse just a random thing or does it happen with does who have birthed bigger babies or multiple births, etc?  It sounds as though she was straining/pushing the uterus.  Was she still contracting?  Is the oxytocin used to start contractions again, maybe to contract the uterus - tightneing it, to make it easier to get back in place?  I understand the flush, obviously for infection and the benamine is for comfort, right? The systemic oxytet then is to keep the uterus nice and tight and hopefully keep it from getting slack again?  Sorry for all the questions, I like to gather as much info now, before I'm in need of it later.

Amazing!  Did you do all that on your own or did a vet come out?  Either way, I'm so very impressed at how knowledgable you and some of the others on here are with your animals.  And your post seemed surprisingly calm.  I'd be FREAKING OUT!!!!  Good job on getting her better!

Again, so glad she's healing!


----------



## helmstead

This was our first prolapse.  Probably won't be our last, these things happen.  I don't tend to panic very easily, LOL.

I think this one was a mixture of two things - very small statured doe and  overweight.  The baby really is not very big.

Oxytocin was to get the uterus to shrink down.  Flush, yeah, obvious.  Systemic oxytet (BioMycin) for infection.  Banamine for pain and inflammation.  All on my own.  The closest vet with ANY goat knowledge is over an hour away - but I was a surgical vet tech, so that training has really come in handy with all of my animal husbandry tasks.

We'll have to have her checked out by a repro specialist to see if she's still breeding sound...the risk of a recurring prolapse is really high from what I understand, but this was not a very bad one.  We'll see what they have to say at Purdue.


----------



## Zanzabeez

Helmstead,

I am so glad to hear that Butterfly's prolapse was able to be successfully reduced. That is wonderful news. Kudos to being able to take care of the problem yourself too! 

I am curious, did you use sugar on the prolapse to reduce tissue edema and make it easier to get things back in place?

Tracy


----------



## Our7Wonders

Wow Kate!  Kuddos to you - you're my hero!!!!

Oxytet, antibitoic.  I get it now, it's short for oxytetra-whatcha-ma-call-it.  I was thinking it was a form of oxytocin - the OXY threw me.  Makes sense now.

I'm relieved to hear it's your first one.  This will be my first kidding season and I don't have a problem admitting that I'm rather nervous about it!  I read about all the things that can go wrong and it stresses me out.  I tell my self I'm researching so that I can handle a problem IF it arrises - knowledge is power, right?  But it has the opposite effect on me.  More knowledge is more things to stress over.  

Then I have to remember that ninety-some percent of all births go without a hitch.  Or so I keep telling myself.

Goats = Stress.  And a lot of good things too.  But stress for sure.

Give her a hug and tell her I'm thinking about her.  Glad she seems to be doing well.


----------



## ksalvagno

You are so lucky to have that vet tech training. I would love to take a vet tech course. Of course I have learned a lot with the alpacas but there are some things that are just beyond my knowledge/ability. Luckily I have 2 good vets that I can count on that offer 24/7 service. I have dealt with a few alpaca uterine prolapses but they were all full prolapses and I can tell you that a uterus outside the body is pretty gross. With alpacas, the uterus has to be cleaned very well before being put back in and then the vet pumps water into the uterus to make sure the horns and everything all go back right. Oxytocin and Banamine are given. Then there is 3 days of flushing. Not to mention antibiotics for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## helmstead

Tiny just kidded with twins!  Does!!


----------



## wannacow

Woo Hoo!!!  I'm going to be very patient...  Where are the pics?    Congratulations!!!


----------



## glenolam

Congrats!!


----------



## neenegoat

WOW! Congrats!  When are you going to give us the pictures, pretty please!
Neenegoat


----------



## Our7Wonders

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS!!!!!!!!!  What a great Valentine's Day gift!!  Hurry with the pictures, please!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Yeah, yeah, does, go Tiny, go Tiny!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## KellyHM

It's been an hour and a half.  Where are the pictures?!


----------



## helmstead

LOL I'm building ANOTHER goat pen, y'all...pics are taken, but everything must wait for the new goat pen to be fenced!    My wonderful DH mentioned the other day that we already need a bigger barn  that man!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

helmstead said:
			
		

> LOL I'm building ANOTHER goat pen, y'all...pics are taken, but everything must wait for the new goat pen to be fenced!    My wonderful DH mentioned the other day that we already need a bigger barn  that man!!


You have to love a man who has his priorities straight.


----------



## Ariel301

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> helmstead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I'm building ANOTHER goat pen, y'all...pics are taken, but everything must wait for the new goat pen to be fenced!    My wonderful DH mentioned the other day that we already need a bigger barn  that man!!
> 
> 
> 
> You have to love a man who has his priorities straight.
Click to expand...

He sounds dangerous for your goat habit. 

My husband is always telling me I have too many goats. Then again, he is considering getting one of those portable baby playpens so his bottle doeling can sleep in the bedroom. 

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## helmstead

Oh, gosh, Ben's as into them as I am!  We make a great enabler team 

Here are Tiny's girls!

First out - and a big girl!  Hard to see from flash wash, but she's a light cream/gold.


















20 minutes later, Tiny was still focused on cleaning the first one out.  Ben was the assistant this time (big girls, he can handle) and we knew there was a second baby in there...but she didn't really care.  He did some peri stretching, trying to convince her to push.  Nah...she'd rather go eat that fresh hay in the corner.  So, she stood there and ate hay while he reached in and pulled the second baby 

And worth the wait, she was!  She's a light brown chamoisee with BLUE EYES hooray!  She might have a couple silver moonspots, won't know for sure til she's dry.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I LIKE the chammie- she's almost exactly the same color as Chai, even the blue eyes!


----------



## Roll farms

Awwwww, Happy Valentines indeed!


----------



## Our7Wonders

Adorable!!!  Just Beautiful!!


----------



## helmstead

I think they're both gonna airplane, but I'll know more tomorrow.  They came right out friendly and curious, just like all the Mini Nubian kids we've had...and the light gold girl has a big white star on her head I love that 

The funniest part is the pre-labor story, Nicki is privy LOL...freakin' hilarious!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

helmstead said:
			
		

> I think they're both gonna airplane, but I'll know more tomorrow.  They came right out friendly and curious, just like all the Mini Nubian kids we've had...and the light gold girl has a big white star on her head I love that
> 
> The funniest part is the pre-labor story, Nicki is privy LOL...freakin' hilarious!


Deja vu indeed!  You know how something can scare a person so bad they lose control of their bladder?  Well I think that's what you did to her when you put her on the milk stand Kate, except that it wasn't her bladder that emptied but her uterus.


----------



## helmstead

Okays, lemme fill y'all in...

Last year, Tiny showed me under no uncertain circumstances that she didn't appreciate her roll as a milking doe.  This was her FF, I let it slide...figured she'd outgrow it.  Observe:







She did not.

So today I noticed, MAN, she looks laborish and I haven't clipped her hiney yet.  Observe:







Looking at these pictures, I realize two things.  A) WOW has she grown and blossomed!  B) MAN is she ever a wench!!


----------



## themrslove

Oh goodness she is such a pretty doe, though!  But hahaha!  I love that.


----------



## jodief100

Very purty babies!


----------



## goatdreamerCT

What a beautiful momma and kids!!!!! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno

Then I'm not the only one with big problems on the milk stand. I had to pull Dahlia's kids because someone wanted bottle babies. I figured I would milk Dahlia. Well, she is doing everything she can not to let me. I fought with her 3 times a day for 3 days. I have finally given up and taking my chances on mastitis. She is a second freshener but the previous owner never milked them.

Do you just take your chances on mastitis or what? I certainly don't want her get mastitis but I just can't fight her anymore. I even tried hoisting her up and putting things under her to make her stay up enough to at least get a little milk out of her.

Very cute does that she had though.


----------



## KellyHM

My Nubian doe is 4 years old, but this year was her first freshening.  She fought me like CRAZY for the first week or so she was on the milk stand, but has finally figured out that if she just holds still it's over faster.


----------



## helmstead

Tiny has REDEEMED her reputation!  Tonight, for her first milking since pulling her kids this morning, she literally DRAGGED me to the stanchion, jumped up and assumed the position!  Didn't move a toe while I milked her, either.    She's gonna be a good girl this time around!


----------



## helmstead

Looks like Wolfie is going to kid today or early tomorrow


----------



## helmstead

Wolfie just had triplets!  2 bucks and a doe - Rider's ONLY doe this year, the booger.  Looks like one buck is polled.


----------



## Zanzabeez

Congrats!!!! I cant' wait for pics. 

Tracy


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## Roll farms




----------



## helmstead

Got to practice my assisting again with this one!  Wolfie was HUGE, so I had a feeling there were more than two in there .  I'd been checking her all day and she was finally in labor around 2.  I could feel a bubble had just come through her cervix, so I grabbed some towels and a soda and hung out to see how she was progressing.  She did some major work and managed to present the leader bubble, but then stopped making progress.  So, DH went to her head and we put her on her side.  First kid was full breech, trying to come out with hocks and butt.  So I shoved it back in, found a hock, followed that hock to its hoof and pulled buck #1 out by one hoof.  No biggie.  

She was then more intent on cleaning the buck than pushing.  I did some peri stretching and got her going again, but she didn't feel like laying back down.  She presented enough of #2 that I took the hooves and finished that one up, clean it up...handed it to her.  ANOTHER BUCK.

At this point I'm about ready to go rack ole Mr. Rider...ALL BUCK KIDS this year.  Dork!  

I bounced Wolfie, because dangit, she didn't look empty.  Obviously a third baby in there!  YAY.  Did some more peri stretching and she presented two more feet, so I pulled baby #3 - A DOE WAHOOOOOOO

These are some HEFTY kids for triplets!  Buck #2 is the biggest and he's also polled, I'm 90% sure.

Buck #1










Buck #2 - polled









Doe


----------



## Our7Wonders

Congratulations!  You're an awesome midwife!  I LOVE buckling #2 - he's very masculine looking already.  They're all too cute!

Enjoy!


----------



## PattySh

Oh I hate dialup! But I so wanted to see those triplets so sat here forever. They are ADORABLE, so glad the pics loaded.Good job what a nice "litter".


----------



## Roll farms

Oh she's a cutie...she looks a lot like #1.  Keeper?
#2 looks like he's got a pompadour...adorable!

Congrats on a job well done.  I wish I could get 'bouncing' down...I just can't.  *sigh*


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Yay!  A doe!  Finally, Rider!!


----------



## lilhill

Congrats on the babies, and especially the doeling you finally got from Rider!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations on the delivery and the triplets. They are adorable.


----------



## helmstead

I probably should be keeping the chammie buck...but I had a reservation for a polled buckling and they were REALLY looking forward to the breeding.  If they pass...well...sorry DH but he might have to stay!!  His conformation looks EXACTLY like our GCH jr doe Pigeon did as a newborn, so metinks he's going to be REALLY nice.

The doe, no, not a keeper only because she's not polled.  I want to retain a polled doeling from Wolfie, so we'll see what we get next time.  I'm going to breed Wolfie to NeYo next time...so maybe I'll get polled AND moonspotted tee hee!


----------



## Ariel301

That is one cute doeling! Buckling #2 is so different looking from the others, he doesn't look like he belongs. I like his coloring though.


----------



## hoosierchick

What a bunch of cuties! Number two is my fav, love the colors.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

They are beautiful; I really like the 2nd buckling


----------



## foxywench

i love buckling #2's head, theres something about his head sructure that i find incredibly appealing!

they are all adorable...
but im inlove with that little guy!


----------



## helmstead

I already regret selling him!  He's going to look JUST like Pigeon...but the reservation holder REALLY was looking forward to the breeding...

Maybe next time...poo!  I wish I could keep them ALL


----------



## helmstead

Patsy and Godiva are running a race to see who will kid first...  I have that feeling each time I go to the barn that Patsy will have dropped hers between checks.


----------



## helmstead

Lady Godiva just kidded with TRIPLETS (never had more than 1 before, makes me VERY happy)!!!  

Pictures later tonight!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Those goats sure are keeping you busy! Congratulations!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## mossyStone




----------



## Roll farms

Gotta keep the popcorn brigade going...


----------



## helmstead

Sorry folks!  Gonna head out there soon.  You take for granted how much help your spouse is until they're out of town!!  Been a busy night getting stuff ready for school tomorrow...kids to bed...blah blah.  

Patsy's ligs have been gone for a day now, maybe there will be some surprises when I get back out to the barn?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

That would be awesome.


----------



## helmstead

No surprises from Patsy, but she's lost her plug so, soon!

Here are Godiva's triplets  

Doeling - blue eyed










Buck #1 - either gold or blue eyed, will be able to tell when the sun comes back out









Buck #2 - again either gold or blue eyed, and I kinda wanna retain him LOL


----------



## helmstead

This was another tough labor, and of course DH being gone.  The first one out presented UPSIDE DOWN.  I have to say, that was the hardest pull I've done!  Her pelvis kept getting hung on the dam's pelvis.  She was gasping for air, and I was pretty sure I was going to loose her!  You just can't pull them at the right angle when they're upside down...I finally put my foot on Godiva's rear and just pulled with everything I had before she suffocated...and after some vigorous rubbing and thumping, she came to and started breathing.  WHEW.  Then the twin bucks were tangled up, but all I had to do was shove one back and Godiva then delivered them just fine.


----------



## ksalvagno

Man, you have been having a tough time this year with birthing! I feel for you!

Adorable triplets though!


----------



## helmstead

Actually, I've assisted with maybe 3 out of 21 so that's not too bad.  And they've all turned out well, so no complaints here...!


----------



## helmstead

Patsy kidded some time after my 1 am check with  twin bucks.  Photos soon.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Yay!!! Every time you post an update i check to see if there are any pictures, however this is my first post on this thread  It's official: I'm a thread stalker!!!


----------



## lilhill

Glad you got the upside down kid out okay.  Wow, what a job that must have been!  Godiva's trips are beautiful babies!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

GOOD SAVE!!   Godiva was probably confused about there being more than one 

That doeling...   What a face she has.


----------



## helmstead

Here are Patsy's boys.  No moonspots, funny because they're EXACTLY like Java's twin does - except no moonspots and add blue eyes   At least I can say NeYo is consistent on the colors he produces haha


----------



## Roll farms

Very cute!


----------



## ksalvagno

They are cuties!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Ooo!  The b/w is gorgeous!!


----------



## ALEXthegoat

sooooo cuuuteee!! congrats!!


----------



## rebelINny

Congrats on all the new additions. What is your buck to doe ratio now?


----------



## foxywench

love the black and white boy


----------



## helmstead

the black and white guy was claimed almost immediately!  He's a looker for sure..


----------



## mossyStone

so darn cute   congrats!


----------



## goatdreamerCT

Super cute!!!!  Congrats


----------



## helmstead

Clearly I wrote a date down wrong, Pigeon surprised us tonight with twins!! Pics tomorrow


----------



## PattySh

Congrats on the surprise little ones! That little black and white boy is so cute.


----------



## Our7Wonders

Wow!  Congratulations!  How big of a surprise was it? I mean, how far off was the date you had?  Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I can't wait to see pictures!!  Bucks?  Does?  How exciting!!


----------



## helmstead

Buck on the left, doe on the right   They were still wet here, will get fluffy pics today.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Oh! that doeling is precious!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! Very cute!


----------



## Roll farms

Bootiful!


----------



## MsPony

Congrats! I am home sick today so I read all 53 pages...I moved off the goat ranch and miss birthing  So I am living vicariously through you!


----------



## helmstead

For now, there are photos on my FB page (click the link on my signature below).  I'll upload them here tomorrow, headed to BED!


----------



## helmstead

Fluffy pics!!

Helmstead Minis Flame's Phoebe (doe)










Helmstead Minis F Fire Bird (buck)


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I'm thinking a word that starts with "R" but I won't say it aloud.


----------



## helmstead

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I'm thinking a word that starts with "R" but I won't say it aloud.


I've said it over and over and over...DH is rolling his eyes at me.  Seriously!  DANG!  She's too nice!


----------



## helmstead

ok...Phoebe is retained!


and...


Miss Scarlett is in the kidding stall!!


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## helmstead

TRIPLET DOES!!!!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

SOOOO pretty!!  Way to pass on the flash Merlot!!   Oh man, I wish I had does ready to breed NOW so I can get some of his babies on the ground in a hurry!


----------



## helmstead

I might have to keep one...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Don't tell Ben I said this.... DOOOOO iiiiiittt!


----------



## helmstead




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I am loving the pattern on the back of the kid lying down.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Those are some gorgeous girls you have there. The red and white patterns are beautiful.   Yeah Miss Scarlett


----------



## glenolam

Purdy...


ETA....I'm noticing that baloon you blew up and stuck on Scarlett where her teat should be


----------



## chandasue

NICE!


----------



## jodief100

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I am loving the pattern on the back of the kid lying down.





Congratulations!!


----------



## helmstead

OK!  Fluffy pictures!!  I'm still in SHOCK that Scarlett had triplets...in all of her 8 years she's never had more than 2 

Our retained doe - blue eyed and moonspotted (how could I not!?)









Another doe - silver moonspots all over her (don't show up on camera)









And the surprise doe, also blue eyed!


----------



## Roll farms

I do NOT need a mini, I do NOT need a mini, I DO NOT!

Congrats on the beautiful girls....your keeper is definitely just that.


----------



## helmstead

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I do NOT need a mini, I do NOT need a mini, I DO NOT!


 Sure ya do!  These have that special something don't they?  LOL


----------



## helmstead

glenolam said:
			
		

> ETA....I'm noticing that baloon you blew up and stuck on Scarlett where her teat should be


When ya milk over a gallon a day, you're allowed to have sorta ugly teats...

But the real story is her udder was not well cared for before I got her, dried off cold turkey etc...and being the huge producer she is, she blew her teats.  You should see her left teat.  Her daughters have BEAUTIFUL udders, it's a shame this happened to hers.  At 8 years old, she's still going strong and has ideal udder attachments, so we forgive her teats.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## helmstead

Aspen is starting to build her udder (the half that still works)...and is ginormous.    Could be a month, could be tomorrow - you just never know with this doe.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Betcha they'll be gorgeous either way!


----------



## helmstead

You know I'm hoping lightning will strike twice with this breeding...since we lost Ember last year.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

helmstead said:
			
		

> You know I'm hoping lightning will strike twice with this breeding...since we lost Ember last year.




That was really such a major bummer.  I will keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## helmstead

Aspen and Lavender are both getting there.  My theory is that we'll be out of town Saturday, and they'll both go into labor.  BUT neither of them have tight udders...both are kinda floppy...so maybe they'll wait.

Lava is my girl with cancer, and the tumor on her vulva is bothering her.  Not to mention, this spectacular warm weather has prompted flies to emerge :/ so we're already breaking out the Swat ointment.  Anyway, the tumor is making her push off and on (guess it's large enough now it makes her feel pressure back there) - I sure hope this doesn't throw her into premature labor.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## ksalvagno

We are going to be back in the 30's after today and from what the weatherman said, we will be in the 30's for at least a week. Maybe it will get a little colder at your place and the flies will go away again. I hope you are home when they kid and all goes well.


----------



## helmstead

Well we got 2" of snow, so of course...

Lava kidded with triplet bucks.  One didn't survive, but two are big and healthy and in the house staying toasty warm.  Photos later.  Given her issues, she did a great job.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I'm sorry about the dead kid! At least the two others are alive, though! Can't wait for pics!!!!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Looking forward to pics.  Great job, Lava.


----------



## helmstead

It's probably gonna be a bit on the photos, I'm a mess between the dead kid and now Lava has crossed the bridge...


----------



## goatdreamerCT

Sending  . So sorry to hear about the buckling and Lava!!! Hope they are both running through the meadows over rainbow bridge as momma and baby! Enjoy the new babies


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

More babies!  The blue eyes girl is a pretty one!!  

Sorry about the loss.  It stinks when that happens


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry Kate. With the year I'm having, I completely understand what you are going through.


----------



## helmstead

Thanks everyone.  Hopefully we're done with these heartbreaks for the year.  And Lava is cancer free in greener pastures.

Here are her boys...


----------



## mistee

they r adorable... sorry about your loss!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute little guys!


----------



## stano40

very handsome boys
sending prayers your way for no more heartbreak.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm glad Lava is no longer in pain....   to you.

Pretty baby boys!


----------



## goatdreamerCT

Such handsome boys!!!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians

Cute little boys. So sorry to hear of Lava's passing, and the loss of a kid..


----------



## Our7Wonders

I'm sorry for your loss.  You've had a rough go lately - I'm so glad you have babies to carry on the legacy of your does.  Enjoy those fluffy little ones!


----------



## wannacow




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

They may not be does, but those are two beautiful babies nonetheless.


----------



## helmstead

At the 7 AM barn check, Aspen appeared to be having standing contractions so I bedded the kidding stall down and moved her in there.  Couldn't find her ligs, maybe today is finally the day!


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Go Aspen!  I can't wait to see some little Pie sisters.


----------



## helmstead

:/ Well Pie doesn't have any sisters...instead, a cloned brother...dangit!  That's not what I ordered!


----------



## helmstead

Here he is - Helmstead Minis FF Scorch.  He's solid black with a brown moonspot on his left hind thigh...and will probably turn chocolate brown as he gets older (all of her black kids have so far...).


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats...he's a beaut...are danglies ok or did we want a doe?


----------



## helmstead

Danglies were NOT on order.  We wanted to retain a doe...

So, Aspen x Fire Flame will have yet a THIRD go at it...by golly I want my doe kid :/


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on the buckling. I know the disappointing feeling of more danglies!


----------



## PattySh

Your babies have all been so gorgeous this year!!! Congrats.


----------



## helmstead

Now that he's drying off...he's got lots of moonspots, both brown and silver...around his hindquarters...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Aww... that takes me back.   Shame he's not a doe.


----------



## Araylee

Even though he's a he...he's still adorable! Congrats!


----------



## helmstead

BTW he weighed 4 lbs 15 oz!  He's a biggun...


----------



## Livinwright Farm

helmstead said:
			
		

> BTW he weighed 4 lbs 15 oz!  He's a biggun...


What *IS* the average/normal weight for a baby nigi or nigi-pyg?


----------



## helmstead

I'd say 2.5-3.5 lbs....for multiples anyway.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Okay, good to know!  Thanks Kate!


----------

